# What would your price be?



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a chance to bid on three more lots all in the general area of my route. All three are commercial. How would you bid these to get them. All the owners I spoke with said they would give me the job if I can beat the price they paid last year. All will be a per push plow only with a 2" trigger. The pics have the square footage of each lot. All of them are easy pushes with no obstacles. I have some prices in mind, I just want some opinions to see if I am in the ball park. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Did they give you the prIce they paid last year???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell your not interested in bidding lower then the other guy. Then tell him you'll bid it your way and see what he says.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Unfortunately no, that would make it much easier.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Doesn't matter what he tells you,won't be the real price anyway. He'll then take your bid and go back to the other guy, This a sandfly or Chinaman?


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Good point, not looking to lowball anybody just want to give them a fair price. Hey Grandview, I know your big on the seasonal pricing and I have never priced that way before. I was wondering if I should try to get a seasonal rate on the small lot in the last picture because it should take all of 10 minutes to service. Pros and cons on it?


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Your right on the money, one is a Chinese restaurant. I would prefer to just place and accurate bid.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

go seasonal on all three, higher on the 2 bigger ones and tell him half price on the small one.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a different owner for each lot but I am still considering offering each one a seasonal contract as well as a per push quote.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It only makes it easier if the lowest price is their only criteria, face it you're not special, there will be others they made this offer to including the guy who did it last year. They will play all of your bids off each other and sign the lowest schmuck. Submit your price plus the advantages of signing with you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How not to bid scared. Go up to him and ask him what he wants to pay, no matter what, say no,even if its higher then what your think.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Your both absolutely right. Great advice.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That never happens...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1864181 said:


> That never happens...


Must mean me, not available in Canada,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Offer to plow in exchange for Chinese food.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1864192 said:


> Offer to plow in exchange for Chinese food.


Where did you come from, and no you weren't with my daughter!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My minimums, here in my market, $120, $65, $35.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thats a good idea on the food payment, although it could backfire if I go there first. Fill up on Chinese and one of my other customer's will find me sleeping in my truck in their lot in the morning.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Buswell for your minimum numbers in your area, thats a big help on pricing.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$140, $90, $50- but in your town people are cheap as f*** so it'll prob be more like $25,$40,$75. I used to help a buddy out plowing in that area years ago and I knew his rates and it's a good thing I was young and liked to plow because it really wasn't to make a pay day in the end.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Not worth your time in my opinion. I'd never bid sh!t like that. "Beat the price". Why? So you can replace me next year with someone lower? That kinda sh!t infuriates me. Scumbags.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the quotes. Your right, it seems like most of my bids are too high and everybody wants it done for nothing. I won't take on new accounts and make no money. I have enough good customers, I just wanted to expand my commercial accounts. Maybe the Chinese food idea is a winner. HAHAHA


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Your right , everybody wants to shop price year to year for the best deal. But they will get what they pay for. I have my minimums and won't go lower.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Liquor stores and Chinese take outs are not good customers in my opinion! Both are very cheap and very slow payers


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Those are the ones you have to chase money from also in my opinion. I upgraded to a new to me Vbox spreader for this season and my biggest salt account declined salt service the other day. Everyone's tryin to cut back it seems.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$150, $100, $55


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Tell the Chinese food guy that you want him to beat the other restaurants price. Watch how confused he looks. When he starts to explain about better quality etc, just stand there and nod


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

$195
$110
$50


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, that seems to be the trend this year. That sucks about the cutback after the new purchase of the Vbox. I think you guys are right about the Chinese restaurants and liquor stores being cheap and slow paying. I don't feel like chasing money all winter. I may pass on both of them. Hell, if it gets any worse with pricing I may get rid of my accounts all together and sit at home near the fire with a cup of coffee and watch the snow fly for a change.


----------



## tdog206 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the quotes guys. Sawboy, thats too funny. You know I'm going to bust out laughing now when I go talk to him.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

140,110,55. My opinion.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1864195 said:


> My minimums, here in my market, $120, $65, $35.


Im around him, 125, 80, 50.

Those are maybe a bit high, if they were near shop or next door to a current, maybe knock some % off


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

If they are cheap, guessing they will go for $65, $45, $35 ish


----------

